# The Minea Blooding - A Chaos Astartes RP



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*Chaos​*







*Background:*
It is the 41st millennium.

10,000 years ago the World Eaters broke faith with the Imperium and gave themselves to Khorne, the Blood God.

But the Legion was broken forever in the crucible that was Skalathrax. Now only warbands carry on the World Eaters's legacy, spilling oceans of blood across the galaxy in the name of their raging god.

The Skull Tyrants, a warband numbering a thousand Chaos Marines dedicated to the Blood God and over four million cultists and warriors that swarm in their wake. The Chaos Lord Vikarus, the Tyrant of Skulls, has led his Warband ever since, glorying in victory after victory.

Now comes their greatest prize. Minea, a Hive World with over one hundred and fifty billion people. And the greatest of all, this world is only a year and a half's distance from Holy Terra.

Minea will die, and so will the false sense of security that the Great Liar has built around his bastions and his people.


*Battle Outline:*
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/d/d6/Minea_file.jpg

+Vox Transmission to all ships in the fleet, Origin point.. _Heart of Carnage_+

"Warriors of the Skull Tyrants! Take heed, your lord and master bears word of the plan for invasion!"

"Minea. A Hive World in Ultima Segmentum."

"The Warband will take this world. Your squad is one of many that will be the dealers of this world's bloody demise."

"Once the Imperial Navy is scattered, its ships filled with the blood of its crews, we will launch to the planet and assault the Fortress Calista. With that bastion we will have our base of operations."

"Elements of the warband will then divert to crush the Gehenna Bastion while our main force assaults Brimstern Hive. Our glorious lord Vikarus will be at point for the Hive assault."

"Nothing can stop us. The guardsmen of this world are pathetic! The Astartes are too far to save their precious little civilians. And this world is but a year away from Terra! We will kill this world and show the False Emperor that even on Terra, he is not safe from the wrath of Khorne!"

"Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne! Let the galaxy drown in blood!!"


*Location:*
You and your squad are currently on-board the Strike Cruiser _Bloodbane_, awaiting deployment into the battlezone. Scout elements of the fleet are engaging the Imperial Navy, of which you will join. Once the Bloodbane reaches the battle it and its sister Strike Cruiser the _Bloodwyrm_ will begin picking out the largest targets for boarding. It is your squad's, and other squad's, task to take these ships for the warband. They are to be taken alive! Their destruction.. will mean yours as well, assuming of course you survive said destruction.


*Composition of the Chosen:*
5 x Normal Chosen Chaos Space Marines
5 x Special Weapon Bearers

1 x Chaos Champion (The Chaos Champion will be an NPC controlled by me.)


*Character Sheets:*
The character sheet, please follow it as it says.

Name: Self-explanatory. Feel free to have only a first name, or have a first and last name, and add a title if you want. I.e "Khantix the Rager" or "Ymen Reksal".

Appearance: The general colour scheme for a Khornate warband is blood red with brass. You should follow this colour scheme, but the style of armour can be heavily altered. Carved armour is common in a Khornate warband and it can be ornate in addition, make your armour your own. And you can carry plenty of trophies, the more skulls the better! And of course your appearance underneath; are you tall, short, overly muscular, hair, eyes and skin tone are all yours to customize. And mutations can be present, but nothing completely overdone.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/e/e5/WorldEaterSpaceMarineMural.jpg

Personality: What are you like? Simple enough question. Now most World Eaters are frothing berzerkers but that's in battle, what are you like outside of battle? Are you as raging as in battle, or do you have a cool head that separates you from most of your battle-brothers? I don't mind you having mass anger but remember, we don't go around slaughtering everything that moves when we aren't in battle.

Background: Are you one of the original Legionnaires, or a traitor from after the Heresy? When did you convert to the Traitor Legions, and how did you move up to become one of Khorne's Chosen? What sort of deeds and kills have led you to your current situation? As a warband that has been around for nearly 10,000 the choices are nearly unlimited.

Oh and I don't think this needs to be said but just in case. NO SORCERERS! (Or Psykers of any kind) This is a Khorne warband, we kill sorcerers on sight!

Weapons: Since this is a Khornate warband obviously weapons like Heavy Bolters, Plasma Guns and Cannons, Missile Launchers and the like are all not available. The rule of thumb is take whatever close combat weapon you like, (Lightning Claws, Chain weapons, power weapons), and when it comes to a range weapon, you should be able to tote and fire it with one arm, (So anything from a bolter down to pistol weaponry is fine.) You can also dual-wield Cc weapons (Nothing like dual power fists of course but two chainswords or axes is fine.)

(Normal Weapons: Chainswords/Axes, Bolt Pistol.)
(Special Weapons: Lightning Claws, Power Fist, Thunder Hammer, Power Swords/Axes, Plasma Pistol, Combi-bolter.)


*Rules:*
1. Post Length: When it comes to post length I would like to see at least two decently lengthened and worded paragraphs for each post. To me a paragraph constitutes four sentences minimum. To make this just remember to be descriptive. I.E Rather than "He hacked into the Guardsman's throat," write instead "He swung the chainaxe, its teeth roaring as it hacked into the Guardsman's throat, easily severing the meat, sending blood sputtering into the air and severing the worm's head from his shoulders."

2. God-Modding: Though this RP will of course be loaded with blood and skulls and plenty of Astartes combat, don't take it too far into the extremes. You can die, and there are 2 million Guardsmen on this planet. Some of us are going to meet Khorne in this campaign, and Guardsmen individually suck, but together they are a force to be reckoned with. And they have tanks!

3. GM: I am GM! I am Chaos God! If I make a decision its the one we stick with, if you have any suggestions or light requests for your character then PM me and ask. I will take all under consideration.

4. Post Count: Post as many times as you like during an update, once is usually enough but i'd like to see people posting twice sometimes. It would help battles gain more flavour and depth. And of course feel free to carry conversations on beyond one post, if another player is willing to do so.

5. Character Death: We're Khorne followers. We do not fear death! But if your character is called to the Realm of Khorne you are of course free to make another character and rejoin. The warband has 1000 Astartes, plenty for all.

6. Characters: As I'm stealing most of this from Boc's recruitment thread, I'll go ahead and repeat what he says here, as well. Perfect is overrated. The warband is filled with some of the angriest and most easily set-off beings in the galaxy. Barely any of us like each other and in battle some of the warband have died on the blades of brothers. Your characters can get along, they can hate each other, they can barely tolerate each other. However you choose.

But of course the main thing is control. Your characters are Khornate warriors, that means that in battle you are free to be nearly uncontrollable, madmen slaughtering anything that crosses your path or that isn't in blood and brass. But outside of battle, you don't do the same. You have to have some level of control, if you want to snap a cultist's head off for no reason then do so. But fellow World Eaters have to be left alone. If its part of the plot, say another World Eater calls you out you can fight and kill him, but don't do something like, "His anger filled his vision, before he knew it his chainsword was lashing out in random slashes of violence. When his vision cleared, five World Eaters lay dead before him." That isn't acceptable.

7. Recruitment: While I am aiming for an ideal group of 6-10 players this warband does contain one thousand Astartes. So recruitment will not cease until the final stage of the RP, you are free to submit an application. I may allow some characters who are not part of the squad to join, perhaps as a lone warrior moving through the battle, or even a Berzerker.

8. Updates: At the fastest there will be one update per week once enough people have posted. But remember, its not just me you need for an update. Its yourselves, make sure to post after the updates.

9. Feel free to PM me at any time with questions you may have. I have a good amount of free time for the next two weeks, before I start university, and afterwards I won't have as much free time but there'll always be time for roleplaying!


Alright then lets start the recruitment. Blood for the Blood God!

*Places*:
Andygorn - Chosen (Pending Acceptance)
DestroyerHive - Ghorn the Destroyer (2H Power Axe and Bolt Pistol) (Accepted)
Bane of Kings - Kahal Meddron (Power Sword and Plasma Pistol) (Accepted)


Lord of the Night


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping I can join in with this thread.
For anyone who doesn't know me, I've been rp'ing and GM'ing role playing and LARP for about 22 years and doing online rp'ing and transcribing GW fanfiction for about a year.
The ideas for characters come to me as inspiration (as opposed to me 'inventing' them), so a lot of the time I get an impression of the main 'shell' of a personality, but a lot of the background and exact times/dates/places aren't known to me yet.
If find this is good, as it means I can incorporate other people's backgrounds into my character...to (hopefully) help you tell your own PC's history/background and make the story better for everyone.

Therefore, if you want to think my PC and yours might have any joined history, such as perhaps they served together somewhere else before being part of the current warband, or they may have potential rivalries to see who can claim the most skulls (a bit like the relationship between Legolas and Gimli from the LOTR films...but with chainaxes!), then please let me know.

**********
*NAME:* 
Duke Lucas, Thrice-Forsaken.

*APPEARANCE:*
*In Armour:*
An outcast from a noble Imperial family, Duke Lucas’ outward appearance is very much linked to his deeds. [Perhaps he is unconsciously trying to deflect people’s attention from this shameful past?].

Virtually all of his armour is a deep red, however, at certain angles it occasionally seems to be two-tone and almost purple in appearance (to reflect his noble upbringing), but with remarkably plain brass vambraces.

His helmet was taken from a Sanguinary Guard of the much-reviled Blood Angels Chapter.
Still covered in gold (but having been suitably defiled for it’s new owner), it is now adorned with 3 ruby tears falling from his right eye...one for every ten of their Chapter that he has killed.

The shoulderpad which bears the standard ‘planet+teeth’ World Eaters iconography also has a scroll with the motto “All Fall” beneath it.

Duke Lucas was previously part of a warband which destroyed a splinter fleet of an Ork Waaagh! and the end of the battle arrived when their units used melta-charges to bring down a Stompa which was filled with the Warboss’ Nob bodyguards.

To honour the memory of those comrades who fell that day, he kept the Nobz’ still-flaming corpses and had their fiery heads worked into his armour as the vents for his backpack, so that their smouldering eyes now look upon new battlefields and yet more hapless victims.

His left kneepad bears an engraved “XC”, from the insignia of his original human PDF regiment, the Gentian XC, which he was supposed to one day command, but instead whose Lieutenants he wiped out and left to join Khorne.

His right kneepad retains the insginia of a former warband _[insert suggestions here]_ which was absorbed when it’s leaders were killed by the warband’s current Captains.
_[If you want, perhaps others may look down on him for not being ‘true’ to their current allegiance? It’s up to you, just throwing ideas out there]._

From his belt hang the helmets of several Eldar Warlocks...he now longs to ‘complete the set’ and add that of a Farseer to his regalia.

*Beneath the armour:*
Bred from gene-enhanced parents, Duke Lucas always had quite a charismatic smile and a handsome demeanour; noble features to accompany his future role as an Imperial Colonel.

However, his service to Khorne changed all of that long ago: his smile was swiftly replaced by a permanent sneer of pure arrogance, whilst most of his good looks are now submerged beneath a thick layer of grey-streaked fur.

Despite his bestial visage, his piercing green eyes still portray a very human intelligence: bitterly cruel, yet also knowing his skills have few peers and detesting his prey....all of whom he regards as insignificant.

*PERSONALITY:*
Instead of being a frothing maniac in combat, Duke Lucas’s moves during combat are almost languid and carefree. However, each motion is invariably accompanied by the screams of his opponents as he casually blows them apart with his bolt pistol or (more often) dismembers them with rapid strikes from his power-rapier.

Although he prefers one-on-one combat against enemy sergeants and captains, he takes equal pleasure in proving his devotion to Khorne in grander melees and has often been submerged beneath several opponents, only for them all to fall away moments later -either dead or dying- as he shrugs them off like insufferable pests.

After battle, he can be found feasting on corpses and sucking vitae from their savaged wounds. There seems to be no method to choosing these victims; they’re not necessarily ‘the most prestigious’ enemies, or ‘the ones which fought the best’, or even ones he has personally defeated.

Away from battle, he is still condescending to his lessers _[serfs and such]_ but is surprisingly gregarious and talkative to his equals _[PC’s and other warband marines]_, eager to hear their own stories about bloodshed and battles.

Duke Lucas certainly wasn’t the strongest amongst his new accomplices, nor even the most intelligent, but he slowly rose to his current rank because he was simply the most-willing to sacrifice all for victory in Khorne’s name.

Well-versed in Imperial High Etiquette, the Duke’s speech is always impeccably pronounced and ‘upper class’ in tone, sometimes ostentatious and demanding, as though he's still in charge of a household, with a staff of maids and butlers waiting upon him.

At one time, he was offered a suit of Terminator Armour, but refused it as being ‘too crass and vulgar’ for his tastes.
Perhaps if things had been different, he would have been better-suited for Slaanesh-worship, but he would now not trade Khorne’s unflinching glower for the Pleasure-Prince’s seductions.

His curse name of ‘thrice-forsaken’ refers to bonds he has freely cast aside: his loyalty to his family; his oaths to the Emperor and his allegiance to his former warband. 

**********
I hope this is okay? Please let me know if anything needs changing, adding or deleting.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm ok a few things I need to ask and work out.

Your character was an Imperial. When? Pre-Heresy or Post Heresy?

You claim he was going to be an Imperial Colonel, and yet now he is a World Eater. How is that possible? To have any hope of being a Colonel he would have had to be a Guard veteran and that would take decades. The brief window to become an Astartes ends at eighteen.

And while I like his aristocratic behaviour, in battle all World Eaters are maniacs. Its the influence of Khorne, it can't be gotten rid of. In battle they are madmen that slaughter anything foolish enough to strike them, and in many cases anything that crosses their vision, even a fellow World Eater or a cultist.

And you've got quite a few notorious foes under your belt. A Sanguinary Guard, several powerful Ork Nobs and a belt of Eldar Warlocks. That's alright, but I think the Sanguinary Guard helmet is a bit much. Their armour is sanctified, it would burn a Chaos worshipper.


Lord of the Night


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Name: Ghorn the Destroyer


Appearance: Ghorn is adorned with blood red MKIII armor. The visor has been fitted with brass fangs, giving him the appearance of a snarling daemon (although he prefers not to wear it, as the grille stops the fresh blood from entering his mouth). Ghorn’s “Iron Armor” pattern suit is lightly decorated despite his age, as he prefers the bare simplicity, uninterrupted by cluttered brass details. A trophy rack lies on Ghorn’s power pack, complete with heads from powerful enemies long-forgotten. 

Ghorn is huge and extremely muscular, standing just short of his Terminator brethren, therefore making him the largest of all the power-armored warriors. His skin is a deep flesh color, and half his face is covered in a layer of rough, mahogany skin – the result of an exploding frag grenade. Ghorn’s hair has long since fallen off his large head, and the bald spot is instead filled with a large icon of Khorne, carved into his head.


Personality: Ghorn the Destroyer is a fierce, brutal warrior, who favors headlong charges into the enemy, regardless of what firepower they may be holding. He loves the joy of bloodletting so deeply, it is rumored he can even smell the blood of the enemy before it is spilled. Outside of battle, Ghorn is anti-social, preferring to stay to himself in the training rooms of the _Bloodbane_.


Background: Ghorn was in service to the World Eaters since the 31st millennium, making him one of the oldest, and wisest of the Legion. Despite this, the Blood God had apparently hardly seemed to notice, as his body is free of daemonic possession. He wonders to himself why this is, if he hasn’t pleased Khorne enough to be gifted like his younger brothers. 

Ghorn was always a bloodthirsty warrior, even in service to the Emperor ages ago. This is why he converted to chaos when the opportunity arose, for this was a chance to sate his lust for blood. Ghorn has been to thousands of battles over his long lifetime, leaving blood, guts, and mashed bone in his wake. It wasn’t long until Ghorn was quickly thrown out of the ranks of Berserker, and into the ranks of the Chosen. 
Now armed with a more potent arsenal, Ghorn is even more destructive than before, smashing and slashing all opposition like an enraged beast.

Weapons: Ghorn is armed with a bolt pistol in holster, and a gigantic, dual-handed power axe.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey LotN, I would post up one now but I've got to catch a bus in a bit, so can I reserve a spot for a Special Weapon dude with a Plasma Gun?


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hm ok a few things I need to ask and work out.
> 
> Your character was an Imperial. When? Pre-Heresy or Post Heresy?
> 
> ...


 
Was definitely going to be post-heresy, relatively recent.

Maybe not a Colonel then, something like a Captain or a Major.
A lot of Imperial high ranking officers aren't actually veterans...a lot of the time, higher ranks are drawn from families who have _always_ been high ranks, not necessarily that they have risen through the ranks and have loads of combat experience.
The way I figured it was that the Imperial nobility already know which families their Majors etc are going to be drawn from. Even before birth, they already basically engineer 'suitable matches' between their parents in order to get offspring with the traits that they want. (Not gene technology, but this very much already happens in RL today and 40k is a magnification of the vices and virtues of everyday life now).

I know about the Loyalist way of creating marines, but I didn't think this necessarily applied to Traitors, too, as they have dark mechanicus technology and daemon viruses, etc.
However, Duke Lucas could easily have killed a few 'backroom commanders' at 15-16 and been converted nearly straight away. Also, time works differently in the Warp, so someone in a spaceship for a while might not even have aged at all..?

Duke Lucas is a homicidal freak and doesn't leave any foes alive (including torturing and eating the dead and dying), but he's not a frothing madman wildly charging around.
You'd said most are berserkers, I was just trying to put a different spin on things..?

Yeah,l should tone down the trophies to a couple of normal orks and a few guardians (no aspects or seers)....instead, he's trying to collect one ork from each clan and one guardian from each craftworld.
I'd already mentioned that the sanguinary guard's helmet had been defiled beforehand so that he could wear it...maybe it killed a few serfs in the process, though?
Will drop this if required and it just looks like one, but isn't actually one in rl.

Andy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey LotN, I would post up one now but I've got to catch a bus in a bit, so can I reserve a spot for a Special Weapon dude with a Plasma Gun?


You can reserve a spot yeah. But Plasma Guns are two-handed guns, you wouldn't be able to carry a melee weapon as well. You can have a Plasma Pistol if you want.




andygorn said:


> Was definitely going to be post-heresy, relatively recent.
> 
> Maybe not a Colonel then, something like a Captain or a Major.
> 
> ...


Ok well the Post-Heresy is acceptable.

That's true but the worlds that Guard families like that are native to are not affiliated with the Space Marines. The only Space Marine world that actually has Guard regiments as well is Macragge, and they wouldn't tolerate that kind of thing.

And while CSM do have some different ways, they stick to the same method as loyalists. They take, though CSM do it by force, children, and CSM will take pregnant women as well, and indoctrinate them into the ranks. The only other method that resulted in an actual Astartes was the Daemonculaba, a unique device that was destroyed and wouldn't have allowed for such a backstory. Dark Mechanicus technology is powerful but the methods of creating Space Marines were invented by the Emperor, no other being has worked out how to replicate his work, except for one who nearly did it but he's dead.

Yes but the difference between Berzerkers and a regular World Eater is the ability to leave that frothing madness. A World Eater will rush into battle and become a madman, but he can snap out of it and even when under he can still understand the flow of battle and tactics. A Berzerker cannot do these things. They charge into battle and fight until everything around them is dead or they are.

No not at all. I just meant that your collection contains too many powerful foes together. The flaming Nob heads are a great idea, but with a belt of Warlock helmets as well? Perhaps keep the Nob's but just have one Warlock helmet. Warlocks are psykers after all and are very difficult foes.

Hm. Perhaps drop the helmet, I just don't see something like that being lost to the Blood Angels. Especially since only 30 Sanguinary Guard exist at maximum.


Here is a suggestion for your character's past. Perhaps have him on a loyalist Astartes world, training for the Planetary Defence Force as a young boy. Noble families with a military history often expect their children to serve a term in the PDF, and all Astartes worlds have PDFs. His skill was noticed by a Chapter servant who reported him to the Chapter, and they took him in for training.

He becomes a loyalist marine and after however many years of service he becomes corrupted, becomes a Khorne worshipper, and defects to the Skull Tyrants.

This has the noble and military history that you put, but it explains how they are plausible and how he joined an Astartes chapter. It also gives him the Astartes status that he would need to be accepted by the Skull Tyrants, a Warband would likely not waste their time trying a convoluted method to turn an adult into an Astartes, they'd rather just make him a Cultist leader.


And if you could use the character sheet that I laid out. It contains everything that I need to understand your character properly.



Lord of the Night said:


> Name:
> 
> Appearance:
> 
> ...



Lord of the Night


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Profile edited into above post.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Name: Ghorn the Destroyer
> 
> 
> Appearance: Ghorn is adorned with blood red MKIII armor. The visor has been fitted with brass fangs, giving him the appearance of a snarling daemon (although he prefers not to wear it, as the grille stops the fresh blood from entering his mouth). Ghorn’s “Iron Armor” pattern suit is lightly decorated despite his age, as he prefers the bare simplicity, uninterrupted by cluttered brass details. A trophy rack lies on Ghorn’s power pack, complete with heads from powerful enemies long-forgotten.
> ...


I like it. Its inventive but not convoluted, and it can work in with the backstory of others. Good work DestroyerHive

Accepted.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oy, I likey Khorne! I'll get a character sheet up once I get off work/maybe over my lunch break.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Boc said:


> Oy, I likey Khorne! I'll get a character sheet up once I get off work/maybe over my lunch break.


Who doesn't likey Khorne? (Anybody who actually says I don't will feel the Blood God's wrath)


Lord of the Night


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*reads text above*

*evil laugh*

I am interested


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> *reads text above*
> 
> *evil laugh*
> 
> I am interested


Very good, post a character sheet and we'll see about acceptance.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Kahal Meddron 
*Appearance:* Blood Red coloured armour with brass. Meddron is tall for your average Khorne warrior, with a small jet-brown hair on his head. He has a trophy rack above his helmet, which he almost never takes off, which bears several skulls, alongside a helmet with the colours of the Imperial Fists Chapter.
*Personality:* Outside of battle, Meddron is a sarcastic Khornate warrior who would normally provide some sort of amusement to several comments that his brothers make. He is generally calm outside of battle, but is easily motivated into killing and maiming, and will flip out whenever an insult that he hasn't thought of anything to return to comes his way.
*Background:* Hailing from the original World Eaters Legion, Meddron has served in Angron's armies since shortly before the Dropsite Massacre of Isstvan V. Hailing from a backwater feral world, Meddron took part in the Massacre with fury, striking down many of his former brothers from fellow legions. During the Siege itself, it is said that this is where he claimed his helmet from, when he bested an Imperial Fists Champion in single combat once the Bezerkers had broken the walls. Since then, Meddron has fallen back to the Eye of Terror, where for him, it has only been about seven years since the initial Horus Heresy.
*Weapons:* Plasma Pistol and a Power Sword.

Hope this okay, sorry about misreading the earlier part.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> *Name:* Kahal Meddron
> 
> *Appearance:* Blood Red coloured armour with brass. Meddron is tall for your average Khorne warrior, with a small jet-brown hair on his head. He has a trophy rack above his helmet, which he almost never takes off, which bears several skulls, alongside a helmet with the colours of the Imperial Fists Chapter.
> 
> ...


Nice, I like the short amount of time its been since the Heresy for him.

Accepted.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I've changed the weapon selection a bit. Power Weapons are special weapons and only three more people can have them. Once five people have a special weapon then the rest will have to take Chain weapons and Bolt Pistols.


Lord of the Night


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been waiting a long time for a good RP to come up. This'll be exciting for old Ghorn .

... come to think of it, I've always been a close combat character in RPs. Gong'Alt the bloodletter, Thorgir the Wolf Lord (twice), #3 the Tyranid Warrior, and the Kroot Shaper from my first failed RP. Fascinating...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I put a character up tomorrow, slight case of writer's block


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Two accepted characters thus far, still waiting on some other applications.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

At last:

Name: Kavrak

Appearance: Kavrak bears the typical colours of the World Eaters; a blood red and brass trim. However his ancient armour is covered with carvings of death and and war as well as several symbols of Khorne. His boots bears brass spikes to inflict extra pain upon his victim, His gaunlets also have similiar spikes for the same reason. The armour itself is old and dull, bearing scratches and marks from thousands of years of warfare. Kavrak himself is tall and broad, like his fellow World Eaters he also shows off a large amount of muscle although he is only average height. His face is somewhat pale and scarred in places, his hair has been shaved off leaving an almost completely bald head. However this is usually covered by his helmet, which is a typical world eater helmet but the helmet base is shaped like a fanged skull.

Personality: In the field of battle Kavrak can be likened to an insane animal, all his humanity and emotion seems to disappear and replaced by the need for blood. But away from battle Kavrak retains a small segment of humanity and seems suprisingly calm, however he still cannot escape his need for blood and skulls. It appears Khorne has given Kavrak an strange gift which never leaves him, his hearing has been altered meaning he can hear the heartbeat of those around him. Extremely useful for when enemies try to sneak up on him but it can be overwelming when he is entrenched in the midst of the battle.

Background: Although he can only remember bits and pieces of his past Kavrak has been in the warband for roughly 8000 years. He converted from a loyalist legion after being betrade by it's libarian, the man's name has been lost in his mind but whenever he thinks of him Kavrak has a sudden rage for him. After converting to the world eaters he mostly served at the frontline of every battle he get too, but eventually even his battle-companions seemed distant from him. From then on he went mostly by himself and because he no longer had the burden of others to weight him down he could exercise he power without limitations. 

Kavrak reserved a special hatred for pskyers and they tended to be his pride targets whenever he went on one of his one-man assaults. This bloodly 'hobby' came to be what he was known for and these days only carries the heads of pskyers he has slain. It wasn't too long before he was offered the job as one of the chosen, and almost relectantly he took it.

Weapons: Kavrak carries an ornate power axe and firey power sword, but those are his only weapons, he has no grenades or pistol.


----------

